# Very Proud



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

hey everyone i am new to this forum. i have a 10 month old german shorthair named Kimber that i have been training. this is the first pup i have ever trained and first shorthair i have ever had. i've had him on some grouse but it was really hard cuz it was so thick and he really didnt understand what we werwe doing. he did find one bird that i dropped that wasnt quite dead and that was fun to watch. well i finally got him out chasing chukars which is my true passion. it was a great day. once we got into birds it was on. for a 10 month old pup he did awesome. he finally caught on to what we were doing marchin arounf the mountains all day. he held his points very well and found every bird that we dropped. i even missed a few birds cuz i couldnt stop watching my dog! anyway we got a few birds and had a great time. cant wait to get him out again and watch him improve even more!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I see you like to eat jack rabbit too, cool.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Very cool! I love watching a new pup figure things out. Nice birds. Did he point the Cottontail too? :lol:


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

That dog looks like a keeper.


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

no he didnt point the bunny...we were goin back to the truck through some cedars and the rabbit jumped and ran then stopped in a clearing about 60 yards. i pulled my browning buckmark from the hip and hit him in the head on my second shot.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice and welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't post stuff like this without telling us MORE about the dog! GIve us the skinny on his lines man!


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

his name is kimber. he was born in december 08. his dad is a german shorthair and his mom is an english pointer. we got him from a guy in pleasant grove for $50 and he ownes both parents. thats about all i know about his lines. he has alot of natural ability and tons of drive and loves to find birds!


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

iluvchukars said:


> his name is kimber. he was born in december 08. his dad is a german shorthair and his mom is an english pointer. we got him from a guy in pleasant grove for $50 and he ownes both parents. thats about all i know about his lines. he has alot of natural ability and tons of drive and loves to find birds!


Cool! Kimber should mature into one heck of a birddog!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

> his dad is a german shorthair and his mom is an english pointer.


Sounds like the same lines as TAK's dogs. 

Sorry, couldn't resist. :lol:


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> > his dad is a german shorthair and his mom is an english pointer.
> 
> 
> Sounds like the same lines as TAK's dogs.
> ...


my thoughts as well.

Welcome to the forum


----------

